# New Guy



## vancouver (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, but not new to training and pretty well read, I also float around a few other boards. I was diagnosed with Adrenal Fatigue in January due to stress with businesses; believe it or not, my 4 kids reduce stress. Raising my kids and running my business kept me out of the gym for 5 years and took a toll on my body. I've made some life changes including closing a business and hitting the gym. When I started I could not squat the bar for 10 reps; 10 months later here are my stats.

Squat, 265X5 deads, 285X5, overhead press, 115X5, bench 185X5. Not huge numbers, but good considering I could not climb a flight of stairs 12 months ago. I mainly do these 4 movements 2-3X per week. When I was 30 I was squating 315 for 5 reps at 160 Lbs.

Physical stats

38 yrs, 5'8", 203 LBS, 20% BF tested with calipers. I've gained 20lbs since May

Cycles

Only Dermacrine for 6 weeks which made me feel 20 again (instead of 70). I will do a first cycle of Test E and Eq when everything comes in and after I see the Endo at the end of this month; my levels are very low and I'm currently going through the investigation stage. I self diagnosed adrenal fatique 10 months ago, my Free Test and DHEA were a bit higher then...

I'll log my first cycle when everything is in, my goal is to get down to 12% BF and maintain mass.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*vancouver* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vancouver (Nov 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> *vancouver* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I know the drill. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 3, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GreenHULK (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm new to my states as lifting r about the same I can only bench 185 about two-3 times I've bn stuck there for about six months so ive bn working hard on getting my back stronger last couple of months


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

Vancouver - as in BC? Where do you train?


----------



## vancouver (Nov 4, 2011)

Built said:


> Vancouver - as in BC? Where do you train?


 
I train on the North Shore...you?


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## GoodManners (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool story and good for you on posting those numbers.

Very inspiring.

I'm in Edmonton AB.


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 4, 2011)

welcome


----------



## vancouver (Nov 4, 2011)

GoodManners said:


> Cool story and good for you on posting those numbers.
> 
> Very inspiring.
> 
> I'm in Edmonton AB.


 
I used to live in the Park


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!~ glad yo have you aboard.  if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I train on the North Shore...you?


 The Y on Burrard, and several community centres in Vancouver.


----------



## ted8541 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## vancouver (Nov 5, 2011)

Built said:


> The Y on Burrard, and several community centres in Vancouver.


 
Cool, I train at a facility that caters mostly to amature and professional athletes. Lots of snowboarders, wrestlers, basket ball, volley ball, etc. A bunch of CFL guys also train there, as well as at the private locations. When I first stepped into the place, I thought I died and went to heaven. 7 squat racks and an area for olympic lifting that occupies 1/3rd of the gym. The only machines are a Hammer Strenth Jammer and leg extention/leg curl; other than that 100% free weights. There's just enough cardio upstairs overlooking the gym to suit it's purpose. Most people run the stairs and the small track. There's 3 - 4 trainers hovering around working with the athletes whenever I'm there. If you get injured, there's a physio dept. Few posers...


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 5, 2011)

smdplzsmd said:


> Welcome!~ glad yo have you aboard. if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


 you cant even pm yet


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Cool, I train at a facility that caters mostly to amature and professional athletes. Lots of snowboarders, wrestlers, basket ball, volley ball, etc. A bunch of CFL guys also train there, as well as at the private locations. When I first stepped into the place, I thought I died and went to heaven. 7 squat racks and an area for olympic lifting that occupies 1/3rd of the gym. The only machines are a Hammer Strenth Jammer and leg extention/leg curl; other than that 100% free weights. There's just enough cardio upstairs overlooking the gym to suit it's purpose. Most people run the stairs and the small track. There's 3 - 4 trainers hovering around working with the athletes whenever I'm there. If you get injured, there's a physio dept. Few posers...


Sounds like a nice facility. I'm kinda lucky being a chick - as long as there's a cage, I can train. I don't need dumbells that go heavier than 50 lbs and I never run out of plates. Hubby has more trouble - kinda hard for a guy to max out on dumbbell rows when the heaviest ones are only 90 or 100 lbs each.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Sorry to hear about your stress.  I hope hitting the gym help bring those levels down


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuckoff


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome....................


----------



## mmkc (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome! I can relate to your situation of the effects on your body of taking 4-5 year break from the gym. Back in 2001 I went through some stuff and ended up in a desk job. I got lazy and stopped working out for about 4 years and my body definitely reflected it. Its suprising how quick you can get back into shape though when you really crack down and get your diet and training back in order!


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

hey


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

hello


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

new


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

guy


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

fis


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

tk


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

lk


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

hi


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

as


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

ds


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

oko


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

hi


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

cf


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

fc


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

vg


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

gv


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

df


----------



## Nutscracker (Jul 16, 2016)

fd


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome to the family


----------

